# St. Johann in Pongau and Alpenland Sporthotel?



## ValHam (Aug 2, 2014)

I am going to Vienna to a timeshare and was wondering if it would be a good option to book another week at this timeshare - We do not ski - What could I  see in this area.  I understand it is in the town of St.Johann in Pongau - what is the transportation like - etc etc


----------



## Ann in CA (Aug 6, 2014)

It is a beautiful area, believe it is not too far from Hallstatt, and less than an hour from Salzburg. Have not been there for years, but there are many charming villages to explore and spectacular scenery, Werfen Castle, as well as Eagle's Nest in Berchtesgaden, Germany, also less than an hour away.


----------



## MommaBear (Aug 6, 2014)

I was there this summer and loved the area. The town and surrounding area are beautiful. The resort is different than your usual timeshare, as they are more like hotel rooms, although much larger than your ordinary hotel rooms. They do offer a daily breakfast plan if you want. There are many restaurants in walking distance. There is a small mall across the street that has a grocery store, so we bought food for teh inroom fridge for breakfast and either made lunches to take with us or did a light fruit, cheese, cold cut dinner after a larger lunch out. You pay for parking, unless you want to park on the street a block away. As far as transportation, I know there is an elaborate bus system as well as train service to town. The TS offers tours by bus to Salzburg, Venice, Vienna, Berchtesgarden. 

As far as activites- there are several mountains that you can take transportation up and down, have a nice meal and enjoy the view from the top. We did a day in Salzburg and one at the Eagles Nest. We did not get to one of the local castles that also has a raptor show. There are ice and salt cave tours, we hiked up a local waterfall which was lovely. There is a historic church right in town. The national park is close and the TS also offers a bus tour there. That is well worth doing if you are not afraid of heights, as it goes over many switchbacks and mountain passes. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## ValHam (Aug 6, 2014)

Can you get around on the train


----------



## MommaBear (Aug 6, 2014)

You can easily get from point to point via train, but busses are more common in town. You can Google "Austria trains" and get prices and schedules


----------

